# 05 exhaust backfire?



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

any one have there exhaust backfire...not constantly but at least once...just have any of u gto owners had it happen...
-thnx


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

If you are talking about an occasional snap, crackle, pop on decel..........its the nature of the beast.....
Anything else....I would be concerned.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

it backfired shiftin form third to fourth....just once...hasnt dun it again


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> If you are talking about an occasional snap, crackle, pop on decel..........its the nature of the beast.....
> Anything else....I would be concerned.


Mine does that, but only when I accel  Sounds real sweeeet when I'm shifting into 2nd and 3rd; a nice, deep burble. Started doing that after I installed the Borla cat-back.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

lol yea mine was just a real loud POP haha 3rd to 4th


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Only when I get on it first thing in the morning. Just a reminder that I shouldn't be revving past 4K when I just start the car up on a cold morning.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea I get it all the time and its even Louder now because I did a muffler delete, i've been hearing it's the center resonator that people have swapped to an X Pipe that solved it, I think it would be a combination of that and a cam swap should hopefully do the trick


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

lol yea cuz i heard a loud pop last night and it scared me for a second until i realized it just backfired...but i was curious if that was normal haha...thanx everyone u have put my feelings at ease and i realize its normal hahaha...i will soon put a flowmaster on it...or maybe borla or magnaflow...i hear flowmaster will produce most performance though


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, the stock cam in these things seem to be a large part of it.
Mine was something terrible on decel or downshift with the headers/exhaust and stock cam. After cam swap I rarely get any boom, pop, bang.


----------

